# 2,400 Grams Boots



## digmaster777 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi, Has anyone here used The Guide Gear Boots 2,400 Thinsulate Ultra Boots For Ice Fishing. I'm looking to buy new boots. These are in the Sportsman's Guide Catalog $70.00 these are rubber 15'' camo. My old Hodgman pack books are no longer waterproof. A friend of mind has some pack type for ice Fishing lot insul. they dont bend good for walking. Any input i from you Guys & Gals ???


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

I have rocky 1600 gm and have never had cold feet in them. One pair thermal wic socks. Wore them in -40 temps.


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

i just recently baught extreem mickey mouse boots, i usaually where rubber boots but i buy a new pair each year between deer season and ice season thats expensive, and i know alot of guys that use the mouse boots, i hope they work cost 99 bucks? we sill see what the differce is?as far insulate my feet always got cold for sure at 1200?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> as far insulate my feet always got cold for sure at 1200?


Wow, that sucks. I have 1,000 gram Irish Setters. I nly wear them when it is absolutely bitter out, subzero style. I always buy my winter boots a size too large, wear polypros under thick woolies. 400 gram boots will keep me warm outside all day most of the winter.
If your boots are at all tight, even snug, they will leave no room for air, which means no room for warm air. More importantly snug boots impede circuation, making for cold feet in a hurry.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought some 800 gram irish setters and they are awesome. I bought them in a wide to give more room.
sslopok


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

This is what I use and love them. I can run in these things and they are super lite.

http://www.cabelas.com/ensemble/Footwear/Mens-Footwear/Mens-Hunting-Boots/Mens-Insulated-Hunting-Boots|/pc/104797980/c/104747580/sc/104826780/i/104841180/Cabelas-Predator8482-Extreme-Pac-Boots/4891.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fproduct.jsp%3FparentCategoryId%3D104797980%26categoryId%3D104747580%26subCategoryId%3D104826780%26indexId%3D104841180%26productId%3D722118%26type%3Dproduct


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

are you sure they are saying that is in each boot? Rocky reports it as per boot, but not all manufacturers do... it may be per pair.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

When they (3M, the Thinsulate manufacturer that provides the insulation to the boot mfrs) give the gram rating it is referring to the density of the insulation itself. The number refers to how many grams a square meter weighs.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

you know that makes sense. I have a very old pair of boot covers that have thinsulate in them and they feel like a sheet of paper at this point but they make my boots noticably warmer. even though they are mostly worn out they still do something.


----------

